# Wann kommt endlich eine Shutterbrille von ATI?



## Riot_deluxe (27. März 2010)

Spätestens seit der Cebit2010 ist "3D-Gaming" in aller Munde und voll im Kommen. Ich habe vor kurzem "Unreal Tournament 3" in 3D bei einem bekannten gespielt und war von dieser Technik total begeistert. Mein Problem? Ich habe mir erst vor zwei Monaten eine 5870 gekauft, die Shutterbrille von Nvidia ist aber nur mit Karten von Nvidia kompatibel.

Deshalb hoffe ich darauf, dass demnächst eine Shutterbrille von ATI auf den Markt kommt, ansonsten werde ich beim nächsten Grafikkartenkauf auf eine Nvidia umsteigen. Wie gehts euch da?


----------



## Ahab (27. März 2010)

Auf eine Brille wie die von Nvidia wirst du bei ATI noch eine Weile warten müssen. Die Technik ist doch noch nicht mal marktreif.  Für mich ist das eh kein Thema, da mein LCD nur 60Hz hat. Und nur für 3D Vision werde ich sicher nichts daran ändern.


----------



## Riot_deluxe (27. März 2010)

Ahab schrieb:


> Auf eine Brille wie die von Nvidia wirst du bei ATI noch eine Weile warten müssen. Die Technik ist doch noch nicht mal marktreif.
> 
> Warum noch nicht Marktreif? Die Brille von Nvidia ist schon seit 2 Jahren auf dem Markt und mit sehr vielen Spielen kompatibel:
> 
> ...



Wieso noch nicht marktreif? Die Brille von Nvidia ist schon seit 2 Jahren auf dem Markt und funktioniert mit sehr vielen Spielen einwandfrei:

http://www.nvidia.de/object/GeForce_3D_Vision_3D_Games_de.html


Ich habe auch noch einen 60Hz-LCD, spätestens wenn 3D-Bluerays (Wird ja für meine PS3 eine 3D-Bluray-Update geben) auf den Markt kommen, würde ich gerne umsteigen und mir einen Acer GD245HQbid holen. Allerdings nur wenn es eine Shutterbrille gibt die mit meiner 5870 kompatibel ist, ansonsten würde ich -wie bereits gesagt- beim nächsten Grafikkarten-Kauf auf Nvidia umsteigen... 

Edit:

Habe diese Seite gerade entdeckt: 

3Dshutterbrille.de

Weiß jemand ob die Brillen dort auch zum Zocken mit einer 5870 geeignet wären?


----------

